# Links to stock market websites!



## JetDollars (13 July 2004)

Dear All,

I am trying to use this post to any useful links to shares Website.

Please feel free to post/s any websites that you consider useful for references:

*GENERAL SITES:* 
www.asx.com.au - Australian Stock Exchange
www.universalsolutions.com.au  - Kim Reilly Trading Systems
www.tradingsecrets.com.au - Louise Bedford
www.tradinggame.com.au - Louise Bedford trading forum and  supports
www.tradingroom.com.au - General Site
www.stocknessmonster.com - Shares price and watchlist 
www.tradingforaliving.info 
www.tradersnetwork.org - Share Trading DayTrading Stocks Futures Options 
www.btws.com.au - Colin Nicholson's site 
www.aer.com.au - Free sector reports and fundamentals 
www.aireview.com 
www.prophet.net 
www.shareanalysis.com 

*CHARTING SOFTWARES:* 
www.bullcharts.com.au - Bull Charts 
www.incrediblecharts.com.au - Incredible Charts 
www.paritech.com.au - Metastock 
www.hubb.org/foxtrader - FoxTrader (Peter Spann) 
www.insighttrading.com.au - Insight Trader 
www.stockdoctor.com.au - Stock Doctor 
www.sharefilter.com - Share Filter 
www.saratoga.com.au - Saratoga 
www.spacejock.com - FCharts 
www.kitco.com 
www.bigcharts.com 
www.sierrachart.com - Great for US markets. Very inexpensive for a dynamic intraday package. It's no good for aussie stocks 

*STOCK BROKERS:* 
www.comsec.com.au - CommSec Stock Broker 
www.etrade.com.au - ETrade 
www.interactivebrokers.com - US based broker 
www.broking.westpac.com.au 

*STOCK FORUMS:* 
www.aussiestockforums.com 
www.sharescene.com.au 
www.hotcopper.com.au 
www.sharesguru.com 
www.ozestock.com.au


----------



## positivecashflow (13 July 2004)

*Re: Link to Shares Website!*

Hi Jet$,

Thanks for the heads up..  I think I'll be information overloaded in no time!

 ;D ;D

Cheers,

J.


----------



## JetDollars (13 July 2004)

*Re: Link to Shares Website!*

Joe,

Can you make this topic as STICKY?


----------



## Joe Blow (13 July 2004)

*Re: Link to Shares Website!*



> Joe,
> 
> Can you make this topic as STICKY?




Done. Nice list Jet.

I still use this site for my watchlist: www.stocknessmonster.com

In the old days it used to have live stock prices but now it's 20 mins delayed.


----------



## sagitar (13 July 2004)

*Re: Link to Shares Website!*

Hi Jet, 
Nice list you have there...thanx.

I've got a few of the main share chatting sites listed here also....hope Joe Blow doesn't mind me posting them:


www.aussiestockforums.com  (obviously this one)

www.sharescene.com.au 

www.hotcopper.com.au 

www.sharesguru.com 

www.ozestock.com.au 

Also, some listed here too.
http://explore.looksmart.com.au/syn...695660;696992;700450;937180;665044&amp;skip=0

Did I miss any?

cheers,
Sagitar


----------



## GreatPig (19 July 2004)

*Re: Link to Shares Website!*

Some more technical analysis sites:

http://www.ataa.com.au  -  Australian Technical Analysts Association
http://www.guppytraders.com  -  Daryl Guppy's site
http://www.wilsontechstats.com  -  Leon Wilson's site (has some Metastock indicator formulas)
http://www.float.com.au  -  Free EOD data site
http://www.amibroker.com  -  AmiBroker charting software


And some other general sites:

http://www.investopedia.com  -  Investment info, including share tutorials
http://www.sharechat.co.nz/forum  -  NZ shares forum
http://mastermindforum.com/phorum  -  MasterMind forums (including Dr Van Tharp's trading forum)
http://www.weblink.com.au  -  Weblink ASX market info
http://www.egoli.com.au/egoli/egoliHome.asp  -  Shaw stockbroking
http://www.rba.gov.au  -  Reserve Bank of Australia
http://www.sfe.com.au  -  Sydney Futures Exchange

Cheers,
GP


----------



## MIZBUF (3 August 2004)

*Re: Link to Shares Website!*

For those interested in gold &amp; precious metals, these are useful-
www.kitco.com  live gold prices.articles,news.
www.miningnews.net daily headlines on Oz. mining co's
www.newsnow.co.uk/newsfeed/ updated news on precious metals
www.goldseek.com  updated news,articles,lots of links to other P.M. sites  All the best  to traders&amp; investors


----------



## Jett_Star (12 August 2004)

*Re: Link to Shares Website!*

Not sure why I didn't have a look at this thread earlier.  ???

Thanks guys!

So many sites too pick from!

 ;D


----------



## JetDollars (17 August 2004)

*Re: Link to Shares Website!*

Guys,

If you found a good sites please feel free to listed here, it's only take a few minutes of your time. So shares what you find if you wanted too.


----------



## denk (21 August 2004)

*Warrant traders / dealers*

Try this link:-
http://www.ozwarrants.com.au/default.asp
indespensible info for the warrant trader. No user registration user based webpage


----------



## markrmau (13 June 2005)

*Re: Link to Shares Website!*

http://beginnersinvest.about.com/

Seems to have a lot of good info about interpreting financials.

Why the hell is goodwill called goodwill?


----------



## darvasboxes (14 June 2005)

*Re: Link to Shares Website!*

Hi Guys,

Thank you for the links! 

Very helpful information....


----------



## markrmau (9 August 2005)

*Re: Link to Shares Website!*

Good one for what is going on in US market:

www.marketwatch.com

Morgan Stanley digest (very interesting commentry, regularly updated)

http://www.morganstanley.com/GEFdata/digests/latest-digest.html

Metals futures (better than trying to get them from LME):

For Al:

http://newsvote.bbc.co.uk/1/shared/fds/hi/business/market_data/commodities/11698/twelve_month.stm

(just click links for other metals).


----------



## mavi5 (17 November 2017)

JetDollars said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I am trying to use this post to any useful links to shares Website.
> 
> ...






Hi, is there any alternative for StockCharts.com  or  finviz.com  for the Australian stockmarket?
Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------

